# cardiology EP



## pbrooks (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone have Carelink Express in your clinics/facility? This is new for us,  any idea how to code these? We perform device checks in our clinics, and Remote device checks from patients home. Currently there are no CPT codes that describe this type of device check.


----------



## Rhonda L Stewart (Jun 18, 2013)

*Rhonda L Stewart CPC, CCC*

You can code the programming/interrogation  pacer/ICD in the office cpt 93279 through93289 and Remotely through carelink 93294, 93295, and transtelephonic for pacemaker 93293.  Remote is billed every 91 days.


----------



## CPCCODERII (Jun 19, 2013)

In person interrogations should not be billed within the 91 day period, only programmings can be billed.  We only bill for any in person interrogations when our patient doesnt have a phone line to transmit, and we still follow the 91 day guidelines.  
HTH


----------



## pbrooks (Jun 19, 2013)

*Carelink Express*

The problem is these are in person, they are interrogations for ICM on our CHF patients. We already do the Remote checks and follow the guidelines for that. Medtronic set this up to be used in ED for faster service for the patients, they can perform a quick device check rather than wait for a Rep or qualified person to come perform a device check. Medtronic coding has told us we can't bill from the clinics.


----------



## CPCCODERII (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe you can bill the professional service.  You wouldnt be able to bill the TC as that was performed in the ED.  However, if he isnt the one signing off on the report then I would say you dont have anything you can bill. I would ask the Medtronic coders to clarify why you wouldnt be able to bill the professional component from the clinic where the provider is looking over and signing off on the report.

With the new M'care place of service rules, you would have to have your facility where the physician read, and the place of service ED where the patient was located.  Fun stuff


----------

